

Ask HN: Where are you right now? - sebkomianos

I just read &quot;Why Cruise Ships are My Favorite Remote Work Location&quot; (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tynan.com&#x2F;cruisework) and was very impressed to read on the HN thread comments (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6697416) that someone is visiting HackerNews from a hotel lobby as I would expect most of us to be here while we are at the office or working from home. So, I thought it might be interesting to have a &quot;Ask HN&quot; thread like this one.<p>I am very aware it may not add any technical, monetary or mental wisdom to the community but I believe a lot of us might find it very interesting to see where other people of the community visit from.
======
sebkomianos
To begin, I'll say I posted this from my bedroom in my hometown, Corfu
(Greece).

